#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Autodesk - Autocad: Αργές επιδόσεις

## Barracuda

Χθες εγκατεστησα το Autocad 2010 σε ενα αρκετα δυνατο laptop (2.8GHz, 4GB ram). Το μηχανημα τρεχει windows 7 x64. To προγραμμα σερνεται τοσο ασχημα που δεν γινεται να δουλεψεις. Δοκιμασα διαφορα που εχει η autodesk στη σελιδα της αλλα καμια βελτιωση. Το robot που εχω παλι απο την autodesk τρεχει κανονικα.
Εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα?

----------


## Barracuda

Ναι η 64-bit ειναι. Διαβαζοντας λιγο στο internet ειδα οτι η καρτα Geforce 9600m gt που εχει δεν ειναι προσανατολισμενη για cad εφαρμογες, οτι και να σημαινει αυτο, αλλα φανταζομαι καποια απλα 2d σχεδια θα μπορουσε να τα διαχειριστει.
Εχω εγκαταστησει αρκετα προγραμματα σε 32 bit χωρις κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## cna

Το laptop ήρθε με προεγκατεστημένα τα windows 7 ή τα πέρασες εκ των υστέρων; Πρώτα απ'όλα κοίτα αν έχουν αναγνωριστεί ΟΛΕΣ οι συσκευές από τα windows 7. Στο δικό μου desktop δεν αναγνώριζε τον συνεπεξεργαστή (SMBus) της NVIDIA με αποτέλεσμα ακόμα και το 2009 να τρέχει αργά. Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με την εγκατάσταση των οδηγών. Τώρα όσον αφορά την κάρτα γραφικών απλώς θα έχεις πρόβλημα με πολλαπλές σκιάσεις/πηγές φωτός στα τρισδιάστατα καθώς και με την εμφάνιση των επιφανειών (δεν θα είναι τόσο ρεαλιστικές).

----------


## Barracuda

Cna  ηρθε με τα windows 7,  αυτος ο συνεπεξεργαστής SMBus δε γνωριζω τι ειναι αλλα θα το κοιταξω.
Δεν ασχολούμαι καθολου με τρισδιαστατα και φωτορεαλισμους, θα ημουν ικανοποιημενος αν μπορουσα να διαχειριστω μερικα απλα 2D.
Οι οδηγοι της καρτας ειναι οι νεωτεροι ιονο.

----------


## cna

Ούτε εγώ ξέρω τί είναι ακριβώς (αν και νομίζω έχει να κάνει με bus mastering) απλώς ξέρω ότι δεν τον είχαν αναγνωρίσει τα 7 με αποτέλεσμα τα απαιτητικά προγράμματα να δουλεύουν απελπιστικά αργά. Κάτι ακόμα που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό έχει να κάνει με την εικονική μνήμη (επειδή συνήθως οι κάρτες γραφικών στα laptop χρησιμοποιούν shared memory) αλλά και πάλι αποκλείεται να είχε τόσο αργές επιδόσεις.

----------


## Barracuda

Τι ακριβως σκεφτεσαι? 
Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω ανοικτο το ιδιο αρχειο στον σταθερο και στο laptop και εκτελωντας της ιδιες εντολες βλεπω οτι η χρηση της cpu ειναι καπου 30% μεγαλυτερη και  της ram 50% στο laptop.

----------


## cna

Λοιπόν η 9600 αν δεν κάνω λάθος χρησιμοποιεί μέρος της ram στο laptop. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν δεν της έχεις ορίσει άνω όριο θεωρητικά μπορεί να αναλώσει όλη την ram για πάρτη της. Ως άμεση συνέπεια τα 7 χρησιμοποιούν τμήμα του σκληρού δίσκου σαν ram με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται για τις επιδόσεις. Γι΄ αυτό και βλέπεις μεγαλύτερες δεσμεύσεις πόρων στο laptop. Η cpu αναγκάζεται να επεξεργαστεί και τα δεδομένα της gpu λόγω μεταγωγής των δεδομένων από την gpu στην ram του συστήματος και από εκεί στην οθόνη (κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων).

----------


## Barracuda

Θα το δω και αυτο cna, παντως βλεπω πολλα παραπονα για την συγκεκριμενη καρτα.
Ευχαριστώ ολους.

----------


## cna

gvarth σωστά όλα αυτά που λες αλλά συνήθως σε laptop χαμηλού-μέσου κόστους η κάρτα γραφικών δεν διαθέτει αυτόνομη μνήμη αλλά μοιράζεται την RAM με το λειτουργικό και σίγουρα παίζει και αυτό σημαντικό ρόλο στην μείωση των επιδόσεων.

----------


## sundance

Απεγκατέστησε τη κάρτα γραφικών και ξανα εγκατέστησέ την.

Κάνε το ίδιο και με το autocad.

----------

